# Hi All...



## Katie_98 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello!

I have just joined due to not having anyone around me who really understands the whole diabetes thing. I'd really like to get chatting with people who do and get/give support.

I'm Katie and I'm 25. I was diagnosed when I was seven. 

My control is very hit and miss, especially when my mental health is difficult. Most people don't understand how hard it is to force yourself to keep checking and injecting when depression hits, so it'd be great to have people to talk to when this happens.

Anyway, anything else, feel free to ask! I don't bite (normally) 

x x x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Katie, welcome to the forum  There's lots of people here who know just how you feel, so pleased you have joined - feel free to jump in on any of the conversations, or start them up yourself 

What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## Katie_98 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Northerner, much appreciated it. I struggle with social anxiety but will try to join in when I can.

I'm doing carb counting but am on Levemir and Novarapid.

x x x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2015)

Katie_98 said:


> Thanks Northerner, much appreciated it. I struggle with social anxiety but will try to join in when I can.
> 
> I'm doing carb counting but am on Levemir and Novarapid.
> 
> x x x



You're not alone with that either Katie. There is no pressure, no-one will judge or criticise you here, we're all here to help each other through the bad times, and to celebrate the good


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 10, 2015)

Hiya Katie
Welcome aboard we don't bite either, hope you find what you're looking for here and find it helpful to share whatever you want to share with us


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Katie and a big welcome to the forum  Pull up a chair and make yourself comfy.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Katie
Welcome to the forum. Come and chat to us whenever you feel like it - there's no pressure.


----------



## banjo (Mar 10, 2015)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello and welcome Katie 

This forum is very supportive and friendly, it's also packed with people who 'get' the diabetes thing


----------



## Bloden (Mar 10, 2015)

Hiya Katie. Welcome to the forum...make yourself at home.


----------



## Robin (Mar 10, 2015)

hello Katie, I'm fairly new here myself. I've found masses of good advice and information here already.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome Katie . Glad you found us


----------



## Dan V Diabetes (Mar 23, 2015)

Im a fellow newbie and I know EXACTLY what you're going through! Diabetes alone is enough to push you into depressed moods Nevermind the usual day to day stuff we have to deal with outside of diabetes! Hopefully this forum can help you!


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Hey Katie, How is everything going with your diabetes now?


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2015)

Hiya

Curiously - though my BG was all over the place (HI or LO, plus all the usual in between readings) when I was depressed I actually said to myself well hang it - my BG is actually THE one thing I CAN control myself - so I'm going to - and THAT will show them!  Of course 'they' couldn't have cared less - but I did.  Very much.  Because I mattered to ME.

So even though there was all the crap going on - once I gained a bit of control over my diabetes - I found gradually I could cope a heck of a lot better with what the world was throwing at me - and eventually came out on the other side of it, a wiser woman hopefully, though a bit battered.

I hope you can do something similar.

Good luck - and when you want to rant - come on here and have a rant.

One thing I will say to you - especially if you were diagnosed as a child - you probably never actually had a proper chance to GRIEVE for your new situation.  So it's probably catching up with you now.

So have a read of this - and cut yourself some slack.

I was 22 when I was diagnosed, and I went through every stage of it - it took years really.  And I never even realised that was what I'd done or why I did it - until I read this, some 25 or 30 years later.

http://www.businessballs.com/elisabeth_kubler_ross_five_stages_of_grief.htm


----------



## Katie_98 (May 21, 2015)

RiannaR said:


> Hey Katie, How is everything going with your diabetes now?



Hi Rianna,

Thanks for your reply - and everyone else as well. You've all been very welcoming!

Sorry it's taken me a while to reply to this.

To be honest it's not any better. I do okay for a week or so then it goes back to doing nothing again.



trophywench said:


> Hiya
> 
> Curiously - though my BG was all over the place (HI or LO, plus all the usual in between readings) when I was depressed I actually said to myself well hang it - my BG is actually THE one thing I CAN control myself - so I'm going to - and THAT will show them!  Of course 'they' couldn't have cared less - but I did.  Very much.  Because I mattered to ME.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply, I appreciate knowing that someone has gotten control. I guess at the moment I would say I'm stuck in the denial stage of grief. I just block it out and then every so often remind myself that I should be doing it, but then stop again.

I will give the link a read, thanks.


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2015)

I hope it does - sometimes - when we don't understand WHY we are doing stuff - it does help to have an explanation and know it's really normal so without realising it, this actually somehow relaxes how we feel inwardly about ourselves.

All you are, is HUMAN.

And there's no cure for that !


----------



## RiannaR (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey, Sorry for my late reply .. i can totally relate to you being diabetic is hard being type 1 isn't any easier being around people that don't understand or have diabetes is just as difficult and then when life hits you with all these different circumstances and issues it just feels unbearable. 

I find it difficult to check my sugars 4 times a day i inject when i eat but don't know exactly how much to inject because i still need to learn about carb counting so i just go by what the doctors have told me and then i get frustrated i feel like i just can't deal with this. I'm hoping and praying that it'll get better and that i'll be happier.

it's just really annoying - rant over lol i hope everything gets better for you it's not easy but it'll only make us stronger right?


----------

